

Apple Reports Third Quarter Results - iunk
https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2013/07/23Apple-Reports-Third-Quarter-Results.html

======
erikpukinskis
Surprising that iPad sales are down about 14% from a year ago. But I guess the
release of the 3rd gen iPad in March last year heated that quarter up a bit.
This quarter was 6-9 months into the release cycle.

I have been expecting iPad sales to accelerate, and yet they seem fairly
linear. Not sure if Android is seeping into the market, or if people are just
clinging to their laptops more fervently than I thought they would.

